# Mafia Wont Install



## mac550

every time i try to install mafia it gets to about 75% and stops, the cd slows down and stops spinning. nothing i do seems to work, i have tried it in different drives and i different computers and it does the same thing. i tried copying files on to my HDD and running from there and tried coping the disk with no luck.
it sux because i have only played it 6 or 7 times and never completed it. any ideas?
thanks


----------



## PC eye

Which version of Windows are you running XP or Vista? If Vista don't be surprised since several games were written strictly for XP or 2000/XP and won't install fully on the new version.

If you have XP on try exiting an antivirus or firewall programs installed to see if something like this is hampering the installer.


----------



## mac550

PC eye said:


> Which version of Windows are you running XP or Vista? If Vista don't be surprised since several games were written strictly for XP or 2000/XP and won't install fully on the new version.
> 
> If you have XP on try exiting an antivirus or firewall programs installed to see if something like this is hampering the installer.



is not the OS when i have have it installed i was running xp, since it started being a pain i have tryed it on 2000, xp and vista with no luck. 
i have tried disabling avg and zone alarm with still wont work.


----------



## PC eye

Trying to review any support information on the game is also awkward as well since their support address is found in the game's manual.  http://www.mafiaglobalsupport.com/

Apparently others are running into the exact same type of problem with the installation failing right after inserting the second disk or running it.  http://www.buyzillion.com/B00004U8K2/Reviews/Mafia.html

I had a similar problem with Rainbow Six a few years back where it simply wouldn't go on 98SE or XP there. Yet like one description pointed out other even older games go right on. One review pointed at even buying a new set of disks and still not getting anywhere at the link there ruling out damage to a cd.

Have you tried any other cd installers in case the drive or drive cable is the problem? I recently had to replace the data cable for the sata dvd drive here when you couldn't boot from the Vista dvd or GParted live. Now the drive will see rws as well as dvd-rs.


----------



## PunterCam

It'll be a damaged disk. I had a similar problem with max payne 2 a few months back, intalled to the same point everytime on several computers. Wasn't any obvious damage to the disk but I guess it was there


----------



## PC eye

The game disks may or may not be simply bad or damaged. Every once in awhile you simply end up with a stubborn installer when the conditions aren't just right to see an install complete. The common trend now is to see at least 1-2gb of memory with others running 64bit for 4gb or more. 

The software portion on the other hand was geared for 256mb, 512mb, 1gb assuming the average prebuild standard in the design. Simply copying files to the drive certainly won't work since it's software that requires an installer to create the folders/sub folders as well as the new registry entries instructing Windows what to load when the game is run.


----------

